# Aidez moi à trouver une reconversion



## semac (27 Août 2004)

salut à tous, comme cela doit arriver à tout le monde ou presque, je suis en pleine remise en question professionnelle. En effet après près de 10 ans de bons et loyaux services dans divers agences de pub en tant que chef de studio, j'aimerai changer de boulot.
monter mon entreprise? à priori pas de problème, l'argent se trouve, l'envie et la motivation sont là, mais un petit problème subsiste :  Que faire !!!
je n'arrive pas à trouver une direction à donner à ma vie professionnelle, un domaine qui m'attire.

bon si toutefois vous avez une idée mais que vous n'avez pas envie de vous lancer, donner la moi et vous pourrez rendre un homme heureux    

Merci à tous


----------



## Hurrican (27 Août 2004)

Dommage t'es un peu loin. 
Moi je suis en train de racheter la mienne de boite.


----------



## semac (27 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Dommage t'es un peu loin.
> Moi je suis en train de racheter la mienne de boite.



J'y ai pensé, mais la mienne est trop grosse, trop cher, trop risqué pour une première expérience !
ou es tu?
le télétravail ça fonctionne très bien, c'est une boîte de quoi ?


----------



## Hurrican (27 Août 2004)

SSII, développement mini et gros systèmes !
Mais il va me manquer un technico-commercial (pas terrible pour le télé-travail). 
On est dans le Jura ... C'est pas la porte à coté !


----------



## semac (27 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> SSII, développement mini et gros systèmes !
> Mais il va me manquer un technico-commercial (pas terrible pour le télé-travail).
> On est dans le Jura ... C'est pas la porte à coté !



Bon vu sous cette angle !! effectivement ça risque de pas être simple !!
tant pis  :hein:


----------



## molgow (27 Août 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> je n'arrive pas à trouver une direction à donner à ma vie professionnelle, un domaine qui m'attire.



Hm.. si t'es musclé, que tu parles le US-anglais et que t'aimes voyager, fonde ton entreprise de miliciens privés, parait que ça marche assez bien du côté de l'Irak    :affraid:


----------



## molgow (27 Août 2004)

Non plus sérieusement, dis nous un peu ce que tu aimes dans la vie (loisirs, etc) et puis si tu veux rester tout de même dans un domaine proche de ce que tu faisais où si tu es ouvert à tout!


----------



## semac (27 Août 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Hm.. si t'es musclé, que tu parles le US-anglais et que t'aimes voyager, fonde ton entreprise de miliciens privés, parait que ça marche assez bien du côté de l'Irak    :affraid:




Mouaiii, dans le genre moins risqué et plus drôle j'avais pensé à acteur porno, mais j'suis pas assez heuu... exhibitionniste !!   

ou sinon gagnant du loto me plairait bien !!


----------



## molgow (27 Août 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> ou sinon gagnant du loto me plairait bien !!



Pour être sûr de gagner, il vaut mieux être celui qui crée et vends les billets 
Ou alors patron de casino, ça doit payer un max ça.


----------



## Dark Templar (27 Août 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Hm.. si t'es musclé, que tu parles le US-anglais et que t'aimes voyager, fonde ton entreprise de miliciens privés, parait que ça marche assez bien du côté de l'Irak    :affraid:


 Et si t'es pas musclé tu peux néanmoins te reconvertir en superstar sur MacG, c'est vraiment pas dur (y casimir qui a réussi  )


----------



## Bassman (27 Août 2004)

Vendeur d'entonnoir me semble un marché porteur, le monde et les gens qui l'habitent sont de plus en plus fou, la demande en entonnoir ne fait que croitre


----------



## poildep (27 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Vendeur d'entonnoir me semble un marché porteur, le monde et les gens qui l'habitent sont de plus en plus fou, la demande en entonnoir ne fait que croitre


Oui mais la demande se fait de plus en plus exigeante en la matière. Si tu n'es pas vendeur d'entonnoir certifié-diplômé, tu trouveras peu de clients.


----------



## Bassman (27 Août 2004)

un autre creneau, mais tu risque de me faire concurrence, mettre des tartes aux cons. La j'suis diplomé, et j'peux t'engager.


----------



## poildep (27 Août 2004)

pour pas faire concurrence à Bassman tu peux aussi faire des tartes au thon.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (27 Août 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> Mouaiii, dans le genre moins risqué et plus drôle j'avais pensé à acteur porno, mais j'suis pas assez heuu... exhibitionniste !!



Pourquoi pas... supermoquette y est bien arrivé malgré un "handicap" nettement plus pénalisant pour exercer ce métier...


----------



## Spyro (27 Août 2004)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi pas... supermoquette y est bien arrivé malgré un "handicap" nettement plus pénalisant pour ce exercer métier...


La moustache ???
Ça gène pour ça ?


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (27 Août 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> La moustache ???
> Ça gène pour ça ?



heuuu.. non rien finalement


----------



## duracel (27 Août 2004)

Si t'es beau mec, je te propose d'être associé dans mon agence d'escort man.

C'est bien payé et pas besoin d'être exhib.


----------



## semac (27 Août 2004)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> Si t'es beau mec, je te propose d'être associé dans mon agence d'escort man.
> 
> C'est bien payé et pas besoin d'être exhib.



voilà un boulot qui m'intéresse !!!
comment fait-on pour s'associer ?


----------



## duracel (27 Août 2004)

Ben c'ets simple, tu m'envoies une photo pour voir, et en fonction de ton apport en capital ou en nature on voit la répartition des part de la société.
Faudra aussi mettre au point les statuts.
Rien de bien compliqué.
Faut juste être motivé.


----------



## semac (27 Août 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Non plus sérieusement, dis nous un peu ce que tu aimes dans la vie (loisirs, etc) et puis si tu veux rester tout de même dans un domaine proche de ce que tu faisais où si tu es ouvert à tout!



J'aime le contact avec les gens, mais le contact sans vraiment de suivi (genre suivi commercial) non j'aime le contact furtif sur le moment?
sinon j'aime le mac, les voiture, les jolies femmes, les fringues, le design, les intérieurs de maison, les tennis, bref rien de très original et pas grand chose de très excitant à part un commerce de fringues ou chaussures?


----------



## semac (27 Août 2004)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> Ben c'ets simple, tu m'envoies une photo pour voir, et en fonction de ton apport en capital ou en nature on voit la répartition des part de la société.
> Faudra aussi mettre au point les statuts.
> Rien de bien compliqué.
> Faut juste être motivé.



oulaaaah mais tu habites ou déjà ?
et puis quel type de client ou cliente vises tu? et puis y'aura du sexe ou pas ?


----------



## supermoquette (27 Août 2004)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi pas... supermoquette y est bien arrivé malgré un "handicap" nettement plus pénalisant pour exercer ce métier...


Bon mackie t'arrête de distribuer la cassette vidéo partout ? tu crois que c'est marrant de devoir trouver du fric à tout prix ?


----------



## semac (27 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Bon mackie t'arrête de distribuer la cassette vidéo partout ? tu crois que c'est marrant de devoir trouver du fric à tout prix ?




Ooooooouaaaaaap? j'l'ai pas vu cette cassette? ouuuuuuh la ça sent le sulfureux tout ça 

mettez un résumé en mpg s'iouplait !


----------



## geoffrey (27 Août 2004)

Moi aussi je veux bien faire escort man


----------



## Juste en passant (27 Août 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> ... j'aime le contact furtif ... j'aime ... les jolies femmes...


J'crois que c'est clair là.  

Ta reconversion est toute trouvée....


----------



## semac (27 Août 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> J'crois que c'est clair là.
> 
> Ta reconversion est toute trouvée....



Tout est dit, merci   

j'osais pas me l'avouer, mais je suis un Massimo en puissance moi !!


----------



## mikoo (27 Août 2004)

Moi je voudrai savoir Semac, qu'est ce que t'a fait comme études pour être dans la pub?


----------



## semac (27 Août 2004)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> Moi je voudrai savoir Semac, qu'est ce que t'a fait comme études pour être dans la pub?



oooh bah rien de très originale, surtout pour un Nantais, j'ai fait l'école Pivault.

mais surtout ce qui est important c'est de faire un max de stage en entreprise, d'une part pour acquérir un maximum d'expérience sur le terrain et ça y'a pas mieux et puis surtout c'est le meilleur moyen de se faire connaître et si possible apprécier d'une boîte. Et faut pas se faire d'illusion le jour ou une entreprise veut recruter elle fouille d'abord dans son vivier de connaissance.

@+ et bon courage


----------



## derennes (27 Août 2004)

c'est quoi l'école pivault?


----------



## supermoquette (27 Août 2004)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> c'est quoi l'école pivault?


C'est comme Filevault mais en hardware


----------



## semac (27 Août 2004)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> c'est quoi l'école pivault?



Heuuuu écoute pas supermoquette !!   

non c'est une école d'art graphique.


----------



## bertrand.serullaz (27 Août 2004)

ben voilà, t'y retourne et tu fais prof, avec un passage fongecif ...


----------



## semac (27 Août 2004)

bertrand.serullaz a dit:
			
		

> ben voilà, t'y retourne et tu fais prof, avec un passage fongecif ...



mouaii, je vois ça d'ici : "allez les gars, courage, votre formation coûte un max pour un boulot de merde et vous faire emmerder à longueur de journée par des clients qui ne comprennent rien à rien, mais qui sont persuadés de tout connaitre !!"

bon la j'en rajoute un peu, mais merde j'en ai marre moiiiiiiiiiiiiii !!!!   



et puis je ne veux pas seulement changer de métier, je veux aussi monter ma boîte !


----------



## duracel (27 Août 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> oulaaaah mais tu habites ou déjà ?
> et puis quel type de client ou cliente vises tu? et puis y'aura du sexe ou pas ?



Je suis à Strasbourg et pour le moment je ne travaille que pour la cession parlementaire.
Mais pour avoir une activité tout le mois, il faut s'installer à Paris.
On vise les femmes riches qui veulent avoir de la compagnie pour leurs soirées.
Le sexe n'est pas prévu par le contrat en principe.


----------



## semac (27 Août 2004)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> Je suis à Strasbourg et pour le moment je ne travaille que pour la cession parlementaire.
> Mais pour avoir une activité tout le mois, il faut s'installer à Paris.
> On vise les femmes riches qui veulent avoir de la compagnie pour leurs soirées.
> Le sexe n'est pas prévu par le contrat en principe.



ouuula mais je suis à l'autre bout de la France moi !!
pas simple?


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (27 Août 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> ...
> et puis je ne veux pas seulement changer de métier, je veux aussi monter ma boîte !



Bon, pour commencer, t'as le choix entre celles-ci...    :rateau: 






non, non, ne me remercie pas.. ça me fait plaisir...


----------



## semac (27 Août 2004)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Bon, une facile pour commencer...    :rateau:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ah oui mais non !! bien trop compliqué, y'a trop de pliage pour moi !!

pffffiffiiiouuuuu non moi j'veux un boulot tranquille, pas trop de stress et de matière, supermoquette vous confirmera qu'il me faut un truc pépère... pas vrai ?


----------



## Joachim du Balay (27 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Vendeur d'entonnoir me semble un marché porteur, le monde et les gens qui l'habitent sont de plus en plus fou, la demande en entonnoir ne fait que croitre


  non, trop de concurrence, les places sont déjà prises...


----------



## mikoo (27 Août 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> mouaii, je vois ça d'ici : "allez les gars, courage, votre formation coûte un max pour un boulot de merde et vous faire emmerder à longueur de journée par des clients qui ne comprennent rien à rien, mais qui sont persuadés de tout connaitre !!"



Quand tu parle de boulot de merde tu veut dire que le salaire n'est pas suffisant?


----------



## Spyro (27 Août 2004)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Bon, pour commencer, t'as le choix entre celles-ci...    :rateau:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    :love:  :love:


----------



## alan.a (27 Août 2004)

Il serait bon de savoir ce à quoi tu es prêt à renoncer ! Salaire, temps, à rien ??? etc ...
En quoi ton travail était-il pénible ?


----------



## touba (27 Août 2004)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Bon, pour commencer, t'as le choix entre celles-ci...    :rateau:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## touba (27 Août 2004)

salut semac,   
c'est touba !   
bah oui...   

moi je pensais la chose suivante : si tu ne sais pas quoi monter comme boîte c'est que c'est peut-être pas le moment d'en monter une.
pour que ton entreprise soit rentable il faut un vrai projet, une vraie étude et tout le reste... la plupart des nouvelles entreprises ne passent pas le cap de la première année.
tu as du penser à tout ça je pense, mais ne sois pas si préssé de monter ta boîte alors que tu cherches encore dans quelle branche tu vas t'engouffrer...

j'ai monté 2 sociétés dans ma vie je sais de quoi je parle...   

bah touba quoi...  :love:


----------



## semac (28 Août 2004)

touba a dit:
			
		

> salut semac,
> c'est touba !
> bah oui...
> 
> ...



Merci Touba, mais ne t'inquiète pas je sais bien tout ça, c'est pour cela que je prends mon temps.
En fait j'ai une vrai envie d'être mon propre patron depuis plusieurs mois, mais à Rennes ou j'habites le marché des petits studio graphique est plutôt du genre saturé, alors je cherche autre chose. Mais je sais parfaitement qu'il me faudra passer par une étude de marché, de rentabilité et tout ce qui s'en suit... 
Mais merci de le préciser, c'est effectivement indispensable.


----------



## poildep (28 Août 2004)

T'as pensé à la téléphonie mobile ? Le marché est toujours en expension et les créatifs sur le marché ne sont pas si nombreux. Si tu te trouves un bon développeur java, tu pourrais te lancer dans la conception de jeux...  Pis comme ça tu concurrencerais mes anciens patrons qui m'ont volé.


----------



## Nexka (28 Août 2004)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> Je suis à Strasbourg et pour le moment je ne travaille que pour la cession parlementaire.
> Mais pour avoir une activité tout le mois, il faut s'installer à Paris.
> On vise les femmes riches qui veulent avoir de la compagnie pour leurs soirées.
> Le sexe n'est pas prévu par le contrat en principe.




Euhh et ça coûte dans les combiens de te louer un de tes escort-beaux gosses là???    :rose:  :rose:


----------



## semac (29 Août 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Euhh et ça coûte dans les combiens de te louer un de tes escort-beaux gosses là???    :rose:  :rose:



ça dépend, si tu es blonde à forte poitrine, c'est gratuit !!!


----------



## touba (29 Août 2004)

www.apce.com

   :love:


----------



## supermoquette (30 Août 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Euhh et ça coûte dans les combiens de te louer un de tes escort-beaux gosses là???    :rose:  :rose:


Gratuit pendant tout l'Apple Expo


----------



## Bassman (30 Août 2004)

On a 2 escorts bidule a l'AE : Webo et mackie disponible sur simple appel (prix d'une communication locale)


----------



## supermoquette (30 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> On a 2 escorts bidule a l'AE : Webo et mackie disponible sur simple appel (prix d'une communication locale)



En même temps la communication est pas facile


----------



## Juste en passant (30 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> En même temps la communication est pas facile


Bin oui....locale, quoi...très locale


----------



## semac (30 Août 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Il serait bon de savoir ce à quoi tu es prêt à renoncer ! Salaire, temps, à rien ??? etc ...
> En quoi ton travail était-il pénible ?



Mon job est usant par les incessantes dead-line, de plus en plus courte !!
par le fait que je bosse dans une petite structure et par conséquent, qu'il faut toucher à tout, pour certains c'est sympa, mais pour moi c'est usant, chacun son métier.
et puis mes envies ont changé, je veux faire à ma façon, totalement libre de mes actes, gérer comme je l'entends, bref devenir mon propre patron...


----------



## Anonyme (30 Août 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> Mon job est usant par les incessantes dead-line, de plus en plus courte !!
> par le fait que je bosse dans une petite structure et par conséquent, qu'il faut toucher à tout, pour certains c'est sympa, mais pour moi c'est usant, chacun son métier.
> et puis mes envies ont changé, je veux faire à ma façon, totalement libre de mes actes, gérer comme je l'entends, bref devenir mon propre patron...



Salut Semac,

j'ai lu avec attention ton thread ...je suis dans le même cas que toi, enfin un peu plus avancée quand même. 

Devenir son propre patron n'est pas forcément de tout repos, bien au contraire, il y à des responsabilités, et tu seras loin d'être libre de tes actes   je comprends ce désir de ne plus avoir à travailler pour un patron, un jour ou l'autre on a tous pensé ça, mais comme dit si bien Touba, monter sa boîte ça peut être vraiment casse gueule, il y en à tellement qui se montent (rien de plus simple aujourd'hui), la plupart disparaissent comme elles sont arrivées.
Et puis tu dis que tu touches à tout si tu montes ta propre boite, tu vas encore plus devoir toucher à tout !

Après il me semble que tu dois réfléchir à ce que tu attends de ta "future nouvelle vie", est-ce que tu veux gagner plein d'argent, ou ben faire quelque chose plus en accord avec tes goûts personnels ... j'ai autour de moi des exemples de reconversions assez radicaux, mais qui ont tous réussis, certains voulaient être sûrs d'avoir un job et de moins galérer, d'autres déçus par leur métiers (pourtant bien payé) se sont tournés vers des métiers plus près de leur convictions personnelles ...

Bon courage !


----------



## semac (30 Août 2004)

Merci pour ton post Lorna.
Mon envie de changer de boulot et de monter ma boîtes me trote dans la tête depuis plusieurs années, mais là mon boulot devient tellement négatif pour moi aujourd'hui aue je vais très certainement passer à l'acte.
je gagne pourtant bien ma vie, je ne fais pas trop d'heure (enfin 10 heures par jour un truc du genre) mais j'ai vraiment envie de tourner la page.
j'y ai murement réfléchi, et même si effectivement une période plus ou moins longue est très difficile quand tu te mets à ton compte, je reste persuadé que bosser que bosser pour soit est plus saint.

Bref reste à trouver le créneau, car le postulat de base, n'est pas de savoir si j'ai envie de monter ma boîte ou non, mais plutôt quelle boîte ?


----------



## woulf (30 Août 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> Mon job est usant par les incessantes dead-line, de plus en plus courte !!
> par le fait que je bosse dans une petite structure et par conséquent, qu'il faut toucher à tout, pour certains c'est sympa, mais pour moi c'est usant, chacun son métier.
> et puis mes envies ont changé, je veux faire à ma façon, totalement libre de mes actes, gérer comme je l'entends, bref devenir mon propre patron...



Coucou Semac,

C'est bien de vouloir changer, mais sans du tout savoir pour quoi faire, hum, je rejoindrai l'avis de Touba.

La seule contribution que je pourrais t'apporter risque de ne pas te plaire, car en tant que travailleur indépendant, les deadlines existent, même si ce n'est plus forcément les mêmes (je pense à l'urssaf, à la TVA, à la taxe pro et à toutes les cotisations qu'on ne cesse de payer), tu dois aussi toucher à tout si le besoin s'en fait sentir et je te garantis que c'est usant 

Cela étant être son propre patron, c'est souvent être son propre esclave et souvent cette liberté est chère payée.

Mais puisque tu es décidé, fais l'expérience, il n'y a rien de pire que de vivre avec des regrets, mais assures tes arrières des fois que ça merdoie, ce que je ne te souhaite évidemment pas.

Je ne sais pas si c'est ici que tu trouveras la bonne idée, on ne peut pas décider pour toi, car on ne te connait pas suffisamment et même des amis de longue date ne sauraient pas forcément répondre... La réponse est en toi, autour de toi, observe, cherche un truc pas encore fait, et qui t'intéresse tant qu'à faire et puis comme dit Michel Blanc: dans le doute, fonce, on sait jamais, sur un malentendu, ça peut marcher !


----------



## semac (30 Août 2004)

Merci Woulf pour ton post très sympa, ne t'inquiète pas pour ce qui est de l'URSAF et toutiquanti, je suis parfaitement au courant, mais je ne me mettrai pas en indépendant, je constiturai un EURL  par exemple.
Pour ce qui est de l'idée tout est bon à prendre de plus ici il doit y avoir des gens pleins d'idée.
Et pour ce qui est des regrets, je suis tout à fait d'accord et il impensable pour moi de continuer mon chemin sans tenter cette aventure.

Merci


----------



## woulf (30 Août 2004)

Oki sauf que, les EURL aussi paient des charges 
M'enfin, il sera bien temps de voir ça lors de ta future étude de marché


----------



## semac (30 Août 2004)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> Oki sauf que, les EURL aussi paient des charges
> M'enfin, il sera bien temps de voir ça lors de ta future étude de marché



C'est vrai mais on peut au moins se salarié... 

encore merci


----------



## touba (30 Août 2004)

touba a dit:
			
		

> www.apce.com



je te le (re)conseille très vivement !!!
ya même des forums de discussions, comme ici !!!   

très sérieusement, c'est le site inévitable pour le créateur d'enreprise.
et il est utile avant-pendant-après la création de ton entreprise...

bah voilà...
c'était touba


----------



## semac (30 Août 2004)

Bon, si vous voulez me péter le moral, vous n'y arriverrez pas !!   

je sais que c'est super risqué, d'autant que si je monte ma boîte c'est dans domaine totalement différent !!
bref il va falloir mettre dedans, et pourquoi pas un petit commerce sympa...


----------



## touba (30 Août 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _*Monter sa boite ?*_
> C'est bien.
> Une vocation...
> Faut y aller, avoir la niaque nécessaire pour déplacer des montagnes (de paperasses par exemple !)...



là t'es dur ! pour la création proprement dite les démarches sont maintenant largement facilitées...
en indépendant, il suffit d'une heure pour déposer le dossier !!! (à la maison des entreprises, dépendantes des CCI)


----------



## touba (30 Août 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> Bon, si vous voulez me péter le moral, vous n'y arriverrez pas !!!



meuh on veut pas te péter le moral...  :mouais: 
on est en train de te forger un moral d'acier pour affronter la dure vie de patron !    

tu pourrais au moins être reconnaissant...


----------



## woulf (30 Août 2004)

touba a dit:
			
		

> meuh on veut pas te péter le moral...  :mouais:
> on est en train de te forger un moral d'acier pour affronter la dure vie de patron !
> 
> tu pourrais au moins être reconnaissant...



Ouais, on veut nos dividendes, nos jetons de présence, et bien sûr, nos stock options


----------



## Anonyme (30 Août 2004)

touba a dit:
			
		

> meuh on veut pas te péter le moral...  :mouais:
> on est en train de te forger un moral d'acier pour affronter la dure vie de patron !
> 
> tu pourrais au moins être reconnaissant...



Là je suis encore tout à fait d'accord ! 

Et dis Semac ... à ton tour tu seras _patron_ ...  :mouais: et à ton tour tu emploiera des personnes qui n'auront qu'une envie (après avoir bosser avec toi quelques années) ...de *se mettre à leur compte* , c'est comme ça que les patrons se reproduisent , peut-être ...?   

bon plus sériseusement  L'idée, effectivement on ne peut la trouver pour toi, tu te vois "patron" de quoi ? d'un commerce ? d'une boite de com ? 

J'ai crû lire que tu aimais le design, pourquoi pas monter une boutique originale d'objet design choisis par tes soins ...? 
Je sais pas moi, tu te vois plutot diriger des gars sur un chantier, ou te mancer dans la fabrication de boîtes ?  

Note tout ce que tu aimerais sur une feuille, ça pourrait etre un début !


----------



## Luc G (30 Août 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Et dis Semac ... à ton tour tu seras _patron_ ...  :mouais: et à ton tour tu emploiera des personnes qui n'auront qu'une envie (après avoir bosser avec toi quelques années) ...de *se mettre à leur compte* , c'est comme ça que les patrons se reproduisent , peut-être


 Lorna, notre nouveau Darwin


----------



## semac (30 Août 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Note tout ce que tu aimerais sur une feuille, ça pourrait etre un début !




Eeeeeeuuuuuuuuuuuuhh... matter des gonzesses à poil toute la journée... voilà ce que j'aimerai faire, mais c'est pas un vrai boulot ça !!!!


----------



## Anonyme (30 Août 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> Eeeeeeuuuuuuuuuuuuhh... matter des gonzesses à poil toute la journée... voilà ce que j'aimerai faire, mais c'est pas un vrai boulot ça !!!!



 :hein: humhum ... il me semble que ça : *tous les mecs* veulent le faire (à part certains qui préfèrent les hommes!  ) ...

Ben tu peux toujours passer le diplome de MNS, et aller bosser au cap d'Agde ...?  :mouais: 


Non ?   

OU alors tu as gynécologue, mais là je crains que ton amour pour les femmes nues ne s'estompe !!!


----------



## Anonyme (30 Août 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Lorna, notre nouveau Darwin



   tiens ben voilà Luc G tu as peut-être trouvé ma nouvelle vocation !!!


----------



## Grug (30 Août 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> tiens ben voilà Luc G tu as peut-être trouvé ma nouvelle vocation !!!


 Darwin ou gyneco


----------



## supermoquette (30 Août 2004)

barman dans une boite à cul voilà ce qu'il te faut


----------



## semac (30 Août 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> Darwin ou gyneco



Doc'Gyneco ??  :mouais:  :mouais:


----------



## semac (30 Août 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Technique de secourisme : uniquement le BABIES (Bouche À Bouche Instinctif Et Sélectif) !*



c'est fou !! j'ai toujours pratiqué cette technique sans savoir qu'elle avait un nom !!
comme quoi l'instint animal...


----------



## Luc G (30 Août 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> :hein: humhum ... il me semble que ça : *tous les mecs* veulent le faire (à part certains qui préfèrent les hommes!  ) ...
> 
> Ben tu peux toujours passer le diplome de MNS, et aller bosser au cap d'Agde ...?  :mouais:


 Il y a très, très longtemps, j'ai été en colo tout près du Cap d'Agde. A l'époque, il n'y avait pas le grand bidule béton, mais il y avait déjà un groupe de naturistes (quelques dizaines et non quelques dizaines de milliers) qui se baignaient à 500 m de là où nous nous baignions nous-même. Incroyable le tropisme qu'avaient les moniteurs à nous faire faire de la marche à pied sur la plage et, contrairement au professeur Tourneslol, leur pendule disait toujours à l'est.  En plus, on ne protestait même pas.


----------



## semac (30 Août 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> j'ai été en colo tout près du Cap d'Agde. A l'époque, il n'y avait pas le grand bidule béton,



tu m'as l'air de bien connaître le truc non ???!!??  :mouais:  :mouais: 

c'est pas grave, t'as le droit d'aller passer tout ton temps libre au pays de la libre... expression


----------



## geoffrey (30 Août 2004)

Une idee, puisque tu dis avoir de l'argent, mais pas trop l'idee qui tue, finance quelqu'un, t'as une chance sur 2 d'etre rentier et une sur 2 d'etre sur la paille...


----------



## semac (30 Août 2004)

*Rrrrrrooooooaaaaah la ChaaaAAAAaaance !!!!*


----------



## Anonyme (30 Août 2004)

geoffrey a dit:
			
		

> Une idee, puisque tu dis avoir de l'argent, mais pas trop l'idee qui tue, finance quelqu'un, t'as une chance sur 2 d'etre rentier et une sur 2 d'etre sur la paille...




 ça y est j'ai trouvé !!!!!   

tu n'as plus qu'à traîner sur les plages naturistes afin d'y dénicher (  ) ZE poule Of Ze Year, la nouvelle XStarlette quoi, et hop te voilà manager d'une future star ... 

 alors ...? 

bon ok j'essai de t'aider moi  :rose:


----------



## semac (30 Août 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> bon ok j'essai de t'aider moi  :rose:



Merci c'est sympa, mais invite moi à Diner se sera plus efficace !
 :love:


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> Merci c'est sympa, mais invite moi à Diner se sera plus efficace !
> :love:



:affraid: t'es pas fou toi ??, tu vas réveiller Lo qui dort !!! :affraid:


----------



## guytantakul (31 Août 2004)

Qui dort dine, donc pas besoin de l'inviter...
Nan, Lo, je déconne ! Naaaaann !


----------



## Bassman (31 Août 2004)

Qui se dandine ?? 


 J'comprend rien moi encore un coup


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> J'aime le contact avec les gens, mais le contact sans vraiment de suivi (genre suivi commercial) non j'aime le contact furtif sur le moment?
> sinon j'aime le mac, les voiture, les jolies femmes, les fringues, le design, les intérieurs de maison, les tennis, bref rien de très original et pas grand chose de très excitant à part un commerce de fringues ou chaussures?



Et pourquoi pas homme de maisons à tout faire ?  


chauffeur
cuisinier
jardinage
coursier
ménage
repassage
professeur mac
...


----------



## cemonvelo (31 Août 2004)

macloba a dit:
			
		

> Et pourquoi pas homme de maisons à tout faire ?
> 
> 
> chauffeur
> ...



ouf y'a pas la vaisselle...


----------



## Luc G (31 Août 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> tu m'as l'air de bien connaître le truc non ???!!??  :mouais:  :mouais:
> 
> c'est pas grave, t'as le droit d'aller passer tout ton temps libre au pays de la libre... expression


 En fait depuis ces temps très anciens où il n'y avait que du sable ou presque en face du fort Brescou, je n'ai du retourner qu'une fois au Cap, et, sans mentir, pour voir le musée de l'éphèbe  (au lieu de rigoler instruisez-vous un peu en archéologie et n'oubliez pas qu'Agde s'appelait Agathé fut un temps ).

 Mais on voit très bien l'énorme truc en béton (t'affole pas thebig ) depuis les routes autour, par contre les villégiateurs, je n'en ai pas vus depuis.


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2004)

cemonvelo a dit:
			
		

> ouf y'a pas la vaisselle...



Exact! 
De nos jours il suffit de mettre la vaisselle dans la machine à laver la vaisselle.
Mais il y a les petits points "..."  La liste qui peut être complétée si on est pas équipé 

Je trouve que c'est une bonne idée de reconversion, on apprend à tout faire


----------

